# Pound Puppies



## IronMaskDuval (Jan 17, 2016)

Woot! I took my daughter out for her first ever volunteer day at the puppy shelter, and she was my second shooter. We went and did a photo shoot for the old timers who haven't found homes in over six months. Here's a preview. I'm so proud of her. I shot this with a Sony A7 and a 50mm 1.4 Planar. Hope you enjoy. I know vignette isn't everyone's thing but oh well.

*Edited to add collection


----------



## tirediron (Jan 17, 2016)

Nicely done!


----------



## pjaye (Jan 17, 2016)

Very nice.


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Jan 17, 2016)

Thank you, you two! These dogs spend so much time in their kennels that when they get out, it's on for them. It was a tough gig, especially with a manual focus lens.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 18, 2016)

I was expecting to see shots your Daughter shot.


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Jan 18, 2016)

Ron Evers said:


> I was expecting to see shots your Daughter shot.



Those are coming.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 18, 2016)

Nice. Pretty dog. I am not a dog expert but I have visited a few animal shelters in the past year and it seems the majority of dogs there are pit pull type dogs. Not sure if that is a pit bull or not but many of them have that head.


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Jan 18, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> Nice. Pretty dog. I am not a dog expert but I have visited a few animal shelters in the past year and it seems the majority of dogs there are pit pull type dogs. Not sure if that is a pit bull or not but many of them have that head.



She's a boxer mix. Perhaps she has pit in her. I'm not sure, but many of the ones that we took photos of had the "look."


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 18, 2016)

IronMaskDuval said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Nice. Pretty dog. I am not a dog expert but I have visited a few animal shelters in the past year and it seems the majority of dogs there are pit pull type dogs. Not sure if that is a pit bull or not but many of them have that head.
> ...



I am curious now... Why is this the primary type dog in those shelters?


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Jan 18, 2016)

Here are two more. The first was taken by my daughter.


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Jan 18, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> IronMaskDuval said:
> 
> 
> > jcdeboever said:
> ...



Other than the general public perception of them, these dogs can be territorial with their family. They're guard dogs. Unfortunately for these particular dogs, when people bring them in and claim that these dogs "lunged" at another one of their dogs, the shelter has to mark them as dog aggressive and so forth. All of them were so gentle with my daughter that had I had room for them, they'd all come home with me.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 18, 2016)

IronMaskDuval said:


> Here are two more. The first was taken by my daughter.
> 
> View attachment 114580


What a great, "Awww, I'm just a cute puppy dog" shot.  Those are the ones that sell for the shelter.  Good job to her!


----------



## Designer (Jan 18, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> IronMaskDuval said:
> 
> 
> > jcdeboever said:
> ...


The breed of dog, even if it is a mixed breed, may exhibit signs of aggressiveness.  Furthermore, some municipalities have banned such dogs, and the appearance of Pit Bull is key here.  If some concerned resident reports the dog, the city will impound it.  Our own little city has done so.  One neighbor of mine had one, and was forced to relocate to another locale to keep her pet.  (FYI I did not object to the dog.)

My son's former dog (a rescue dog) had "the look" and he hated men and big boys when they rescued him.  Later, the dog came to live at my house, and actually did bite another neighbor. 

Some people claim that Pit Bulls are no more dangerous than other breeds, but I'm not convinced.  I think aggressiveness is inherent in the breed.

All the other (cuter) dogs have already been adopted, which is why the Pit Bull (or lookalikes) tend to outnumber the cute dogs.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 18, 2016)

Designer said:


> ...Some people claim that Pit Bulls are no more dangerous than other breeds, but I'm not convinced.  I think aggressiveness is inherent in the breed...


 I think that certain breeds (Pitbulls, Rottweillers especially) have a greater than normal protective instinct, which can trigger what we perceive as aggression, but is really just the animal doing its job.  More importantly, these breeds suffer much higher abuse rates than many because of this very trait.  They're often used as "guard dogs" by drug dealers and other elements of the refuse of society, where they're treated very, very badly.


----------



## xDarek (Jan 18, 2016)

Wow, so gorgeous!! Nice job!


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Jan 19, 2016)

Deleted to save some room


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Jan 19, 2016)

Well, I guess I'll just do this:


----------



## DarkShadow (Jan 23, 2016)

Nicely done.I would want go home with that brindle pink color Pit bull looking sweetie.American Pit Bulls have a undeserved bad rap mostly do to bad handlers.


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Jan 23, 2016)

DarkShadow said:


> Nicely done.I would want go home with that brindle pink color Pit bull looking sweetie.American Pit Bulls have a undeserved bad rap mostly do to bad handlers.


Thanks! I have no more room in my wallet for another.


----------

